# Planer stand ideas?



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I just got back from Rockler with my Delta TP305 12-1/2" planer. I have used my buddies 12" Delta and know this machine will be up to anything I am likely to throw at it. What I am looking for is ideas on the type of stand to use. I am leaning towards one from Woodsmith, portable with storage underneath. Before I start building the stand I want fresh ideas. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

i have my planer mounted on a metal stand but the stand is bolted to a 3/4" ply wood base with locking casters onit.
i have a smal shop and its almost manditor for all the machines to be mobile. also sometimes bring the machine to the work is better for me.


----------



## Billwolley (Feb 7, 2005)

*Planer Stand*

Hi Mike,

I have a DeWalt 13" planer and I purchased a DeWalt Mobile Planer Stand for it. It's very solid, puts the planer at the right height, and is extremely easy to more around. It is also small enough to move between regular doorways. I got mine through Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...ls/104-0596867-5242358?v=glance&s=hi&n=228013) but if you have the time it's an easy stand to build out of plywood. 
Good luck with your new planer.

Bill


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Mike,

I recently bought my 13" Ridgid Planer that came with a Stand. I plan to add wheels to it soon since I am working out of my garage so I can move it outside when using. I am also going to add fold down infeed and out feed extensions to it. I hope you got the dust collection with it.


Make yourself a wood stand like in your pic and add wheels to it. Also add long fold down Plywood infeed and out feed support tables.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Mike,
Working out of my garage, I have all bench top tools. I've mounted all of them on MDF atop those short file cabinets and added casters. The MDF helps dampen the vibration, and the file drawers add great storage.
Kevin


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. I realize it doesn't show in the photo but the stand pictured has a 1/2" steel axle and wheels on the front side. By lifting the extension arms on the back side it moves like a wheel barrow. These arms support an adjustable height shelf that extends the outfeed support about 18"'s, the arms and shelf fold flat when not in use to save floor space.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> I just got back from Rockler with my Delta TP305 12-1/2" planer. I have used my buddies 12" Delta and know this machine will be up to anything I am likely to throw at it. What I am looking for is ideas on the type of stand to use. I am leaning towards one from Woodsmith, portable with storage underneath. Before I start building the stand I want fresh ideas. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


ACE, 
I built the planer stand pictured. I wish I had modified it to put some casters on the end which has nothing. It's not move friendly, because you have to hold the end without the wheels in order to "steer" the unit. The open space shown in the photo, in my experience, is a great place for shavings and sawdust to fine a home.
If I were to start over, I'd build a cabinet, completely enclosed, with decent drawers and of course, 2 wheels and 2 casters. (probably cannibalize an abandoned grocery cart!-perfect)
Steveo


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Mike; I built my own stand for my planer and put wheets I bought from a local farm supply store. These are rubber wheels with brakes on them. I started with 1 1/2" wheels but later upgraded to 3". They roll much easier. I added a square frame to the discharge end of the table with another slightly (is that how you spell it?) larger frame to go arround it. I place a garbage bag in the smaller square and slide the larger one over it to catch chips. Makes clean up a lot faster but still misses a lot. This system makes it easy to change the bag, tie the full one and toss it. Hope some of these ideas help. Good luck.
Rick


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good ideas Steve and Rick. I bought the stand plans for my buddy to use with his planer. He was in a hurry and went ahead and built a regular table to bolt his planer to. He has a large square box at the end of the table with an industrial size garbage bag in it and it catches a surprising amount of the wood chips. The only drawback is the long table eats up needed floor space. I mounted the axle and wheels on the end with the planer above it and he can move this around with little problem.


----------

